# I want to write about Men's Issues.  Looking to publish and promote articles on it.



## leventa2 (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm 21 years old, and a recent graduate in Electrical Engineering.  However, in my spare time, I've become interested in gender issues.  In particular, I'm interested in men's issues.  These include being stuck to masculine traditional gender roles, having higher suicide and homicide rates, and graduating college at a lower rate, just to name a few.

I want to start writing published articles on the subject online, and eventually, become an about.com writer.  I also hope to petition the president for a White House Council on Boys and Men when I have a top-notch reputation in the future.  The sources I will use for these articles come from whitehouseboysmen.org, cotwa.info, and Dr. Warren Farrell's The Myth on Male Power.

Where should I start publishing?


----------



## CasMerlyn(R) (Aug 27, 2014)

Are you a reseacher? Do you know how to read and convert information and had to divide fact from a bunch of ramblings on the web [I mean every goofball and his mother can post "fact" on the internet nowadays]? Have you written beforehand? Researched before? 


Electrical Engineering is quite a bit of a difference from writing about men's issues and unless you got some background in that field - e.g. sociologly, etc., most people are going to think you either as a quack or just someone paraphrasing other people's work. 

As it is:
a) male traditional roles - people are stuck there really because they don't want to be labeled negatively. No other reason. It's the same as how about 15 years ago engineering females were dubbed dykes and probably still are for example. 

2) higher suicide rates - where you getting the fact. They don't in all actuality. Females are about even in sucidical tendacies... the difference is that males will attempt to really kill themselves while females employ more often than not "cry for help" methods which means they can be more readily saved or intervention can occur. 

3) homicide rates - depends on where you're looking. Some of the slums in major american cities you can get pretty high female homicide rates. 


Farrell didn't just scratch his head one day and say ... hey what about this. He's being working in that field / scope one way or another since the 60s. That's *at least *fifty years. Those are pretty dang big shoes to try "filling".

Most activitists have at LEAST ten YEARS in their field before they start writing if they want to be taken seriously. The exception is if they encounter something jaw dropping - e.g. if someone had witnessed the King beatings and decided to start black activist movement instead of Watts populace burning down their own homes [I've always wondered on that]. 



Sorry to jump but my aunt's being an activist for close to thirty years and it is not where near as simple as putting down a bunch of numbers.


----------



## leventa2 (Aug 27, 2014)

Well, that's a lot to think about.  Like I said, I want to base everything of the works that already exist, but also talk about how more people are becoming aware of it online.  The suicide rates I got from http://www.cdc.gov/violenceprevention/suicide/statistics/rates02.html

Also, which slums have those high homicide rates?

I have an engineering degree because that's what I was interested in the past, but now, I recently discovered the Men's Movement.  In the end, I don't just want to spread awareness; I want to create actual change too.  Would be far easier if I suddenly won the lottery for instance since I could start some major program, but it's not worth investing in.


----------



## InstituteMan (Aug 27, 2014)

I don't have any particular advice other than to start writing. 

My general advice is that while there certainly are "men's issues" in this world and society, my experience has been that most of the people who think they are writing about them are actually whining about how "women" don't like them in the proper fashion and degree and, more specifically but often only implicitly, that "women" decline to have sexual relationships with them on the terms the man writing wants. 

I would be interested reading about the men's issues that aren't actually about women and that acknowledges that, at least by many metrics, us dudes have it pretty good. I am not at all interested in reading about how "women" as an abstract group are somehow mistreating men as a group. No matter where you put your work up, be careful walking that line would be my broad brush recommendation.


----------



## leventa2 (Aug 27, 2014)

I have to disagree, but while that does describe some MRAs, that is an overused stereotype.  Likewise, there is a group of "Feminists" that belittle emotional men using phrases like "male tears" on the internet.  "Women" and "men" are both abstract groups.  It's just there are more health services for self-identifying women then self-identifying men, as an example.

But in short, everything I write will only be about men.  There are some ways that men have it good by any default, but try being a male coal miner or male soldier and tell me what's good.


----------



## aj47 (Aug 27, 2014)

This reads a lot like someone posting about hate-filled "Christians" (i mean the putting in quotes of "feminists").  Maybe that's what you intend, I'm not sure.  I'd be interested in reading what you have to say once you've leveled up.

Ah, I am remiss.  Welcome to the community.  Look around and see what you like.  Leveling up takes ten meaningful posts.  Once you achieve that, you'll be able to share your work with us and you'll also have access to the workshops where you'll retain first rights (search engines can't see in).

In addition to sharing work, we have discussions, challenges, games and more.  Take your time and remember about eating the elephant.


----------



## InstituteMan (Aug 27, 2014)

leventa2 said:


> I have to disagree, but while that does describe some MRAs, that is an overused stereotype.  Likewise, there is a group of "Feminists" that belittle emotional men using phrases like "male tears" on the internet.  "Women" and "men" are both abstract groups.  It's just there are more health services for self-identifying women then self-identifying men, as an example.
> 
> But in short, everything I write will only be about men.  There are some ways that men have it good by any default, but try being a male coal miner or male soldier and tell me what's good.



Okey-dokey. 

FYI, we do discuss all sorts of things around here, but we don't do the raging internet debate/argument thing. This topical area has a high debate potential, so be mindful. Certainly gender issues deserve a thorough discussion, as do writing about those issues. There are lots of good folks who will help you out if you have any questions. I look forward to reading your perspectives.


----------



## leventa2 (Aug 27, 2014)

InstituteMan said:


> Okey-dokey.
> 
> FYI, we do discuss all sorts of things around here, but we don't do the raging internet debate/argument thing. This topical area has a high debate potential, so be mindful. Certainly gender issues deserve a thorough discussion, as do writing about those issues. There are lots of good folks who will help you out if you have any questions. I look forward to reading your perspectives.



Indeed.  I will try to make all my views crystal-clear and fact-based, in a stoic manner.

And Thank you.


----------



## Cran (Aug 27, 2014)

leventa2 said:


> I'm 21 years old, and a recent graduate in Electrical Engineering.


Congrats; that's quite an achievement, and something solid.



> However, in my spare time, I've become interested in gender issues.  In particular, I'm interested in men's issues.


Good. 



> These include being stuck to masculine traditional gender roles, having higher suicide and homicide rates, and graduating college at a lower rate, just to name a few.


Are you looking at these globally, or within a given culture, nation or region? 



> I want to start writing published articles on the subject online, and eventually, become an about.com writer.


OK; but if you put the work into this kind of research, then you'd be much better off putting the results towards a relevant degree (online, or out of hours curriculum), and thereby gaining not only access to better peer review of your findings, but the cred you want for your longer term plans.



> I also hope to petition the president for a White House Council on Boys and Men when I have a top-notch reputation in the future.  The sources I will use for these articles come from whitehouseboysmen.org, cotwa.info, and Dr. Warren Farrell's The Myth on Male Power.


You don't want to limit your sources; you will want to stay informed of the latest published research, as well as on broader community trends. Otherwise, by the time you publish something, you may find that things have moved along before you. Again, working towards a degree in the field will give you direct access to the best and latest resources.



> Where should I start publishing?


If you decide you'd rather jump into this right away, your best bet is to start a blog.


----------



## Cran (Aug 27, 2014)

*Mod Note: Because this discussion rapidly shifted beyond the bounds of Introductions, it has been moved to Research.*


----------



## Plasticweld (Aug 27, 2014)

I Googled Dr. Warren Farrell's The Myth on Male Power. and read a bunch of excerpts from his book, From my take on this, this is just another attempt at " feel sorry for me" lines of thinking.  

I was curious about who your audience would be, I cannot think of a publication that this falls in line with?

Why do you feel that this is a note worth topic, reading just the book passages and the other reviews of his work I am not sure what the message would be and why it should be promoted. 

Cool that you are excited about a new project,  I, just like AstroAnnie, would be curious to see what you had and where you were going with it


----------



## Pandora (Aug 27, 2014)

levanta2, it is a noble cause. I worry about our young men, heck our old men too. It's a changing world, I hope you can shed light and help, research and write.
Congratulations on your degree, you are hardworking and smart with much to offer. Welcome to WF.


----------



## leventa2 (Aug 27, 2014)

Cran said:


> Congrats; that's quite an achievement, and something solid.
> 
> *Thanks**.*
> 
> ...


----------



## leventa2 (Aug 27, 2014)

Pandora said:


> levanta2, it is a noble cause. I worry about our young men, heck our old men too. It's a changing world, I hope you can shed light and help, research and write.
> Congratulations on your degree, you are hardworking and smart with much to offer. Welcome to WF.



Many thanks.  Looking forward to this adventure.


----------



## leventa2 (Aug 27, 2014)

Plasticweld said:


> I Googled Dr. Warren Farrell's The Myth on Male Power. and read a bunch of excerpts from his book, From my take on this, this is just another attempt at " feel sorry for me" lines of thinking.
> 
> *This one? (http://www.warrenfarrell.org/styled-2/summary.html)  I agree, but we see men's issues as less important than women's issues, so I guess he's trying to compensate.  What's really important for me are the facts.*
> 
> ...


----------



## EmmaSohan (Aug 27, 2014)

I thought Warren Farrell's book was very thoughtful.

I will suggest that you also consider women's issues. The answers we find will only come with understanding both males and females.

Good luck. It's a fascinating and very important topic.


----------



## leventa2 (Aug 27, 2014)

EmmaSohan said:


> I thought Warren Farrell's book was very thoughtful.
> 
> I will suggest that you also consider women's issues. The answers we find will only come with understanding both males and females.
> 
> Good luck. It's a fascinating and very important topic.



Well, I'm glad that you think that.  How much do you know about men's issues in general?

Usually, I'm the kind of person that can only stick to one thing, but I might have to also incorporate women's issues.

Many thanks.


----------



## Guy Faukes (Aug 27, 2014)

I'd read "The Boy Code". It's pretty insightful in how we raise our boys (it's not great). We teach them that only strength and anger is acceptable and that vulnerability will be seen as weakness and will immediately be punished to "toughen up" or the common use of the label of "being gay"n. Men have it pretty good compared to women, but that doesn't mean there aren't issues on our side. 

Frankly, I believe it isn't empowering any one gender, but that both need to understand the other in order to progress in this day and age.


----------



## theredbaron (Aug 28, 2014)

leventa2 said:


> I'm 21 years old, and a recent graduate in Electrical Engineering.  However, in my spare time, I've become interested in gender issues.  In particular, I'm interested in men's issues.  These include being stuck to masculine traditional gender roles, having higher suicide and homicide rates, and graduating college at a lower rate, just to name a few.
> 
> I want to start writing published articles on the subject online, and eventually, become an about.com writer.  I also hope to petition the president for a White House Council on Boys and Men when I have a top-notch reputation in the future.  The sources I will use for these articles come from whitehouseboysmen.org, cotwa.info, and Dr. Warren Farrell's The Myth on Male Power.
> 
> Where should I start publishing?



Congrats about the graduation from someone who had two Bachelors by age 20. 

Now that that's done. 



What are you writing about. You have set expectations that people who have been in the field for decades haven't even considered and this isn't even your field of study. 

The subject is broad. It usually needs quite a bit of research into it to have any *valid *point [take this from someone whose done real research & written about touchy subjects like aboriginals, land claims, and other such topics] and not just a bunch of spewed facts. If I want spewed facts, I can google the topic myself and I won't have to pay a thing. 

So what makes your work any different from anything on the web? 

Have you done research? Are you doing research? 

Are you looking at isolated regions - e.g. north west only. Are you considering rural, urban and otherwise. 

What of people - with respect to suicide for example - that have mental issues or severe medical problems. Same with homicide - a druggie is going to do a lot of things [including break the law by killing someone] for a quick trip. 

Who are you contacting for these facts? If you're reading off the web... a lot of websites, unless peer reviewed pieces of information, are useless. People misunderstand facts or present them in a way that supports whatever they are rambling on about.



You seem to be bouncing all over the place right now - as shown with your idea of including women issues too.  

How do you define an issue anyways? 

You can't WITHOUT proper research. 

"Issue" can be everything from sexual to religious to socioeconomic and everything in between. I mean for example, I worked with a guy who in his home country had 1 bachelor, 1 masters and lots of experience in engineering. He was the janitor because none of his degrees equaled in the USA. Of course someone in that situation with no way home is going to be sucidial / homicidal.  


But my advice to to pick *one *topic about men's issues ... suicide, homicide, etc. and focus entirely upon that. Smaller books with a focus on one subject can be very useful and will only lead to further research even into a larger book - two or three of my books have been republished editions due to updated information from prior publication.





Guy Faukes said:


> I'd read "The Boy Code". It's pretty insightful in how we raise our boys (it's not great). We teach them that only strength and anger is acceptable and that vulnerability will be seen as weakness and a cue to be preyed upon.



I got to laugh. I come from a large family. My cousin even larger - he's the fifth boy (eight of them, seven boys with one sister). Not ONE of us was raised in that sort of manner. That might (actually as the lower rungs of society are greater in number, probably is) be of the lower social classes and the ill-educated. Nor was it with anyoneelse  in the family - aunts, uncles, etc. who all had above high school education before having kids. Or was it amongst my friends [of which there's quite a few].


----------



## Guy Faukes (Aug 28, 2014)

theredbaron said:


> I got to laugh. I come from a large family. My cousin even larger - he's the fifth boy (eight of them, seven boys with one sister). Not ONE of us was raised in that sort of manner. That might (actually as the lower rungs of society are greater in number, probably is) be of the lower social classes and the ill-educated. Nor was it with anyoneelse  in the family - aunts, uncles, etc. who all had above high school education before having kids. Or was it amongst my friends [of which there's quite a few].



It's typical of the middle and lower classes, and the 'boy code' usually occurs early when the male is entering puberty and throughout high school (he discussed clinical cases of high school boys). Admittedly, the wording is put differently by Mr. Pollack - that a show of vulnerability will immediately be punished to "toughen up" or the common use of the label of "being gay". It's best if you check out excerpts from the book. I haven't re-read it for years now. Also, I doubt that you know of the socialization of the older members of your family or all of your family friends (it can only be inferred from what they tell us). Aunts probably wouldn't be conscious of the 'code' either.


----------



## garza (Aug 28, 2014)

There are three major issues facing men today.

1. What is it that women _really_ want?

2. At what temperature should beer be served?

3. Will Brazil be ready for the next World Cup?

The general subject 'men's issues' is far too broad. And as you can see, issues I consider important might well fail to excite the interest of any others, except perhaps number 1. The topic needs to be narrowed to one particular area of interest. Otherwise true research is impossible. Your own field suggests a crucial topic - what is the job market like for male engineering graduates in various special areas, such as social as well as technical issues in industrial automation, design of local-area power distribution systems based on anticipated population growth, and such.

And because anyone raising a specific issue needs to be able to at least attempt to find a solution, I offer these answers:

1. I was hoping you could tell me.

2. Three to five degrees C. 

3. Not likely.


----------



## EmmaSohan (Aug 29, 2014)

Maybe no one is collecting everything together in one place and trying to make sense of it all. (Men seem to be more confused than women about where they are going.) And the summary at whitehouseboysmen.org seemed, I don't know, out of date. Doesn't the men's issues field need the perspective of young men?

So my selfish agenda would be to encourage Leventa, even though he has little chance of the success he hopes for. Only good can from his efforts. And, ironically, isn't he being a typical male?

But, don't quit the day job.


----------

